# Phragmipedium Glen Decker 'Julia Hueichucura' HCC/AOS



## David Anderson (Dec 6, 2019)

I've been an observer of the forum for a while. This is my first post. I'd like to share a picture taken at home of my first AOS award around this time last year. This year's bud blasted as I am trying to optmize media for indoor culture under LED and dry conditions. Water from a small home distiller seems to be helping my entire collection put out new root growth. We'll see if foliage and growth repsond in turn. I'd hate to lose this clone, as it's named after my mother in law.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 6, 2019)

It's very pretty. Congrats on the award.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful! And congrats on the award.


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2019)

Welcome to ST and that Phrag. is lovely and it
appears to be huge bloom. The color is perfect.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s an excellent clone. I grow indoors with some phrag seedlings under lights, others on the windowsill. I think that premium water quality is a huge factor in growing them well. Good luck,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2019)

David, that’s a beauty. Congrats on reflowering it. 

I grow all my phrags with RO and water them constantly, indoors They are never dry. Some sit in water and are quite happy. I change the ‘sitting’ water every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 8, 2019)

Spectacular David!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome from NYC. Congrats on the AOS award and too bad about this year's bud. You cannot grow Phrag kovachi and its hybrids warm or dry. In a NYC apartment we torture them with dryness. I have found that lowering the light and keeping them wet, i.e. rockwool cubes and moss in the top mix, helps. The leaves should be broad and dark green if you are doing it right.


----------

